# Reparto a domicilio



## Lotn (20 Abr 2012)

Hola simplemente quisiera saber vuestra opinión,sobre todo los que vivis en las urbanizaciones,estoy pensando en ser franquiciado de la firma 'telepán',se trata de llevar el pan a domicilio sin que haga falta estar en casa (mas que nada sería para viviendas unifamiliares que tuvieran los supermercados lejos y tuvieran que coger el coche para ir a por el pan), simplemente se coloca un buzón panera patentado a la entrada de las viviendas unifamiliares y cuando se llega casa cada uno abre su buzón y coge su pan, el servicio de reparto seria gratuito y la barra de pan costaria igual que en una panaderia. Por eso que antes de invertir quisiera opiniones, gracias¡


----------



## neofiz (20 Abr 2012)

¿El pan es del bueno de pueblo o del malo de supermercado?

¿Y solo se trata de comprar pan?

Yo no lo veo como negocio. 

Además el invento patentado resiste el bandalismo ¿el robo? ¿que meen en el buzón? etc...


----------



## automono (20 Abr 2012)

no vivo en zona residencial (los autonomos legales somos unos pringaos), pero si es verdad que he visto esos buzones en un montón de chalets.
Si el precio es el mismo que el de la panadería, hazte la suma de las barras de pan que tienes que entregar cada día en tu furgo para pagar gastos, hazla de la siguiente manera:
necesito X barras de pan para pagar gasolina, X para impuestos, X para mi sueldo...

Después sumas todas esas X y ves si hay posibilidad en tu zona de tanto cliente potencial.


----------



## Lotn (20 Abr 2012)

El pan es de una panificadora,no es pan precocido de masa congelada como en los supermercados,si por ejemplo la barra la panificadora la deja a 0.26 se puede vender por 0.70 o 0.75 hablando de barra de pan común,aparte tambien se puede vender leche, huevos, bolleria y hasta el peridodico, pero esto último no creo que se le gane nada.
Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones.


----------



## Rhah (20 Abr 2012)

Estoy con miniempresario, lo primero, calcular las barras de pan u otros artículos que hacen falta para cubrir gastos y que te de para comer, si consideras que en la zona donde te vas a mover puedes captar ese volumen de clientes pues adelante, yo en principio el tema de las franquicias no me entusiasma, esta en concreto no la conozco, si son de fiar y lo que te pidan por ser franquiciado compensa las ventajas que te den y las opiniones que puedas encontrar al respecto son buenas. Yo de cualquier manera, lo primero que haría sería intentar localizar a alguien que tenga este franquiciado y le consultaría, si es una persona "normal" y no te considera posible competencia, lo normal sería que te atendiera y te dedicara unos minutos para que le preguntes sobre el tema, lo mismo te da una idea clara de que esperar, como evoluciona el negocio etc.... Te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## Enterao (20 Abr 2012)

yo no lo veo pero puede que me equivoque ....en determinadas zonas podria funcionar pero yo lo estudiaria mas...


----------



## automono (20 Abr 2012)

otra, es buscar alguna urbanización que tenga el telepan, y preguntarle a un cliente que tal, como si te lo quisieras poner en tu casa, que también hay que ver la imagen de empresa real que tienen


----------



## Lotn (20 Abr 2012)

Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones,contactaré con otros telepanes que ya tienen la franquicia a ver como les va. Minimo hay que hacer de 80a 100 clientes para que sea rentable y lo de hacer clientes es otra,no creo que baste con el buzoneo de publicidad.


----------



## Rhah (20 Abr 2012)

Pues nada, mucha suerte si te metes. Yo el negocio si lo veo, vivo en un piso, así que es bastante más complicado, pero si pudiera, el producto es de calidad y por el mismo precio, yo si lo cojería, porque con el ritmo de vida que llevamos, muchas veces te apetece tener pan, por los niños también y tienes que acabar parando en la gasolinera o en un chino para comprarlo. Si te metes, yo aparte de unifamiliares, probaría con portales pequeños, de 10 o 12 viviendas, que lo mismo si tienes suerte, unos cuantos se ponen de acuerdo encuentran un lugar donde poner los buzones, te dejan una llave del portal y haces unos cuantos de golpe (por proponer ideas).

Lo dicho, mucha suerte si te embarcas.


----------



## chaber (21 Abr 2012)

Estoy leyendo que ninguno de los que te ha contestado vive en una urbanización, yo si (desde hace 31 años) y mi familia y amistades en otras urbanizaciones y te doy la visión desde el otro lado. Tochito incoming.

Sin acritud, pero mi opinión es que es un disparate, ni se te ocurra. Hace como un par de años pasó por mi urbanización un tipo llamando por las casas ofreciendo unas tarifas de precios para el pan a domicilio.

Me dio unas hojas imprimidas con la impresora de su casa con unos precios desorbitados por bagette, pan de payés, etc... Todo con una estética amateur inaguantable: poner su móvil de contacto, un hotmail, y encima el tio iba picando casa por casa con su coche particular y su mujer esperando dentro. Daba entre risa (por lo absurdo del servicio que ofrecía) y pena (por lo desesperado que parecía por ganar dinero con esa idea).

Su idea era repartir el pan y dejarlo en la puerta en una bolsa, menuda memez. Nadie de la urbanización le hizo ni puto caso. Los que vivís en pisos tenéis a más comerciales al día llamando, pero fácilmente no les abriís porque detectaís que llaman a todos los vecinos y ya os conocéis la cantinela. En las urbanizaciones cuando alguien llama a la puerta es algo poco usual, los perros propios y de los vecinos se ponen a ladrar, tienes que salir fuera y ver quién es, y que te salga un notas intentándote vender cualquier memez que no necesitas (véase alarmas (muy cansinos), servicios de jardinería o pan a domicilio) y molesta bastante. La gente vive en las urbanizaciones, básicamente, para estar tranquilo y no tener que aguantar cosas más propias de las ciudades.

El modelo es negocio es absurdo, los que vivimos en urbanizaciones ya sabemos lo que es, sus servidumbres y sus ventajas , tenemos que coger el coche para todo pero nos compensa, por eso vivimos en urbanizaciones. Por eso no puedes argumentar que me haces un favor trayéndome el pan a casa, ese el principal argumento del supuesto negocio y es un error pensar eso. En este caso la gente digamos normal, los de las urbanizaciones de lujo ya tienen la filipina que les hace la compra.

Cuando vives en una urbanización ya sabes dónde comprar el pan que te gusta en x panadería del pueblo cercano, ya compras más cantidad, ya tienes un dia fijo más o menos para ir a comprar y sabes la cantidad que necesitas. Y sabes, como todo hijo de vecino lo que vale una barra de pan y el precio que tú vas a ofrecer será desorbitado (aunque digas que será el mismo no podrás, no te puedes ganar la vida con margen pequeño en algo como esto, más gasto de gasolina). Para tener un volumen digno al dia deberás patearte muchas urbanizaciones y hacer muchos más kilómetros de los que crees porque lo que ofreces la gente que vive en urbanizaciones no lo quiere ni necesita.

Operativamente es un sinsentido: dónde quieres dejar el pan? Dices que en unos buzones panera, muy bien, cuanto te cuestan? Cuantos piensas que tendrás que instalar? Cuando una persona te diga que ok que se lo instales, luego al cabo de un tiempo ya no quiera comprarte ¿irás a destornillarlo y llevártelo?

Y en qué clase de buzones? Eso aparte de antihigiénico y es físicamente dificil de realizar: ¿cómo meter un pan de payés en un buzón, un pan de kilo? ¿tú te crees que los que viven en urbanizaciones se van a comer un pan dejado en un buzón? Dejarlo en la puerta de cada casa? Como el iluminado que me visitó? Por fuera te lo cogerá alguien, y lo tiras dentro de la valla ¿en el suelo? al alcance de los perros que tienen la mayoría que viven en urbanizaciones?

Vas a pasar cada dia a las 8 de la mañana casa por casa dejando el pan haciendo ladrar a los perros montando un escándalo ?¿ cada día? Sabes qué pensarán el resto de vecino? "Joder con el pesadito del pan". Si ese pan lo dejas a las 8-9 de la mañana y la persona no está y vuelve a casa a las 19:00 tú te crees que va a pagar por un pan hecho hace 12-15 horas metido en un buzón al pleno sol en verano, y si llueve ?¿? es el buzón 100% hermético?? (y si entran hormigas? está el pan envuelto en plástico? entonces se quedará flácido por el mismo vapor de agua) , o dejarlo colgado de un pomo de la puerta cuando puede comprarlo recién hecho y llegar a casa con él. Además las urbanizaciones a partir de las 9-10 que todo el mundo se ha ido a trabajar están mucho más vacías, yo mismo podría robarle el pan a cualquier vecino y difícilmente nadie me vería.

Si vives en una urbanización normal (a nivel económico), te levantas y desayunas lo que pilles con prisas. No nos ponemos a comer todos alrededor de la mesa, tostadas con mermelada, huevos y tetrabriks de leche Puleva como Emilio Aragón y Chechu en Médico de Familia. Te vas al curro pitando como todo el mundo y, o vuelves para comer al medio dia o no vuelves hasta la tarde-noche. Si algún familiar no trabaja o es por ejemplo ama de casa entonces va a hacer la compra y si lo necesita compra pan a su gusto con el resto de cosas, no tiene que esperar a que alguien le deje el pan en un buzón. 

Si vives en ciudad puede que te parezca que los de las urbanizaciones vivimos muy lejos de los servicios (ahí radica alguno de tus razonamientos) pero no es tan así. Salvo contadas excepciones (por lo menos en Catalunya) las urbanizaciones están a pocos km de pueblos, ciudades o centros comerciales, no perdidos de la mano de dios sin servicios cerca. Yo mismo por ejemplo a veces después de cenar si tengo antojo digamos de comerme un helado, pipas o cualquier cosa, si no lo tengo, cojo el coche y en 1 minuto estoy en una gasolinera-tienda abierta 24h que tienen de todo (venden de latas de fabada hasta Mistol) me lo compro y vuelvo. A los que viven en ciudad les parece que tengo todo muy lejos, pues no, he tenido que coger el coche si, pero he tardado 1 minuto sin un solo semáforo y sin tener que aparcar, menos de lo que tardaría mucha gente en bajar de su piso cruzar 2 calles andando... 

Además resulta que en esa gasolinera hacen "oh sorpesa!" pan al momento. Si pan recién horneado, del que al cabo de 1 hora es goma pero recién hecho está de muerte. Y que es lo que hace mucha gente, cuando vuelve a casa pasan por la gasolinera compran pan recién hecho (no tarda nada en hacerse) incluso pizzas y llegan a su casa con olor a pan para cenar.

Y si buscas urbanizaciones alejadas de núcleos o centros comerciales entonces tendrás que hacer una de kilómetros para repartir que no te saldrá a cuenta. Además muchas urbanizaciones tienen malos accesos, esto no es ir por el paseo de gracia, o tienen las calles mal pavimentadas o directamente de tierra. Qué harás el dia que llueva? Con qué clase de coche vas a ir rondando por urbanizaciones lejanas? Has pensado que muchas no salen (la mía si) ni en los mapas de los GPS? que no tiene ni nombre en las calles, ni números.. Te vas a acordar de todas la casas?

Los fines de semana los que vivimos en urbanizaciones el pan recién hecho lo buscamos en el horno del pueblo cercano, lo compramos al día en la panadería que nos gusta, junto con el periódico y la fruta... es casi un ritual y un placer que no podemos hacer entre semana. No nos comeremos un pan industrial de a saber dónde viene y a saber cuanto rato lleva metido en un buzón.

Evidentemente el tipo que vino a vendernos el fantástico pan a domicilio no consiguió que ni un sólo vecino le comprara en mi urbanización (que no es muy grande) y estoy seguro que tampoco en ninguna otra urbanización, porque lo que propone creyendo que es un servicio y una ventaja resulta que no lo es. No es más que un engorro y algo innecesario, pero entiendo que uno no lo pueda saber si no vive en una urbanización.

Espero que te ayude a desestimarlo, creo que te he dado bastantes argumentos para ello.


----------



## Sonsoles (21 Abr 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Estoy leyendo que ninguno de los que te ha contestado vive en una urbanización, yo si (desde hace 31 años) y mi familia y amistades en otras urbanizaciones y te doy la visión desde el otro lado. Tochito incoming.
> 
> Sin acritud, pero mi opinión es que es un disparate, ni se te ocurra. Hace como un par de años pasó por mi urbanización un tipo llamando por las casas ofreciendo unas tarifas de precios para el pan a domicilio.
> 
> ...




Podrías tener un poco más de tacto al contestar chico y no ser tan soberbio.


----------



## chaber (21 Abr 2012)

Sonsoles dijo:


> Podrías tener un poco más de tacto al contestar chico y no ser tan soberbio.



Uy si, qué soberbio, ya ves tú. Escribo toda esta parrafada dando el punto de vista de su "target" y tu único comentario es esa gilipollez con megaquote. Tú aporta algo al tema como hago yo o circula. Y hablo como me sale de los cojones.


----------



## Lotn (23 Abr 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu opinión,te agradezco de verdad que te hayas esplayado tanto,puede ser que haya personas que como tú no les interese el tema, que es respetable, pero me quiero imaginar que también habrá gente que le interese, el tema del buzón panera, está preparado para todas las inclemencias del tiempo para eso está patentado, y digo yo que si en Catalunya en la provincia de Barcelona, este servicio está en Castellví de Rosanes, Sant Andreu de la Barca, Palleja, Corbera de Llobregat, Sant Viçens dels Horts,
La Palma, Cervelló, Vallirana, Santa Coloma de Cervelló, Torrelles, Begues, Olesa de Bonesvalls, Gelida,Rubí, Bellaterra, Barberà del Vallés, Cerdanyola del Vallés, Bahía del Vallés,Sitges, Sant Pere de Ribes, Olivella, Olèrdola, Canyelles, Vilanova i la Geltrú, Cubelles, etc... no puede funcionar en otras urbanizaciones de España??


----------



## chaber (23 Abr 2012)

Espero que te sea de ayuda, evidentemente es mi opinión personal, pero es la otra cara de lo que te querrán vender en esa franquicia. Está bien conocer los dos lados.


----------



## churrusco (23 Abr 2012)

Madre mía. Pero es que salen franquicias de todo. Ese negocio es más viejo que la carraca. Me he quedado de piedra al verlo. Me imagino que en otras zonas de España no es habitual pero en Galicia fuera de las "grandes" ciudades es lo más habitual. Por donde yo vivo pasan mínimo 5 panaderos. Les dejas la bolsa fuera de casa y te dejan el pan, o simplemente pitan y vas a coger el pan. Se cobra a final de semana. 

Eso sí como negocio.... todas estas panaderías tienen tienda propia en los centros urbanos de sus pueblos. Si no, no salen a delante. Y por aquí reparten hasta panaderías que están a más de 10km por si te vale de algo.


----------



## symba (6 May 2012)

quien paga el buzon patentado?
cuantas barras tienes que venderle a un cliente para pagar ese buzon ? contando el gas-oil que gastes para llevar dichas barras.


----------



## Enterao (7 May 2012)

efectivamente es una gilipollez de negocio como te han dicho los que viven en urbanizaciones ya tienen sus necesidades planificadas ...

yo mismo ya ni compro el pan cada dia he descubierto uno de molde con cereales cojonudo de marca no famosa y ya no como otro , me dura 15 dias ..

los tiempos cambian...


----------



## Lotn (7 May 2012)

Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones,pero no digas que es una gilipollez de negocio cuando muchas familias viven de esto,los buzones son propiedad de la empresa y al cliente no se le cobra por tenerlos,lógicamente en cada negocio hay que hacer una inversión, no todo te lo van a dar gratis y no solo se vende pan,se venden mas cosas, leche,huevos,aceite,etc,lo que está claro es que al que no le guste el servicio no lo ve como negocio.


----------



## drusbi (7 May 2012)

Como te han dicho, en muchas poblaciones del norte es práctica habitual desde siempre. Se agradece mucho salir a la puerta y tener el pan crujiente y el periódico, así como poder pedirle algo de bollería si te apetece, para lo que estás atento cuando pite el repartidor. Se deja normalmente en una bolsa colgando del picaporte de la puerta y jamás he oído hablar de vandalismo en ese sentido, aunque me imagino que algún chavalete aburrido podría hacerlo, nunca he oído nada similar. Sí que es verdad que los que hacen ese reparto trabajan para la panadería directamente, no sé si el negocio "por libre" podrá ser rentable.


----------



## Gouel (7 May 2012)

No se, lo veo mal negocio en tempos de crisis. Lo de llevar el pan recién hecho a la puerta de tu casa está muy bien cuando hay dinero y ganas de aparentar, pero cuando se va mirando la última peseta que se gasta pues como que no lo veo. En serio, busca otra cosa en la que "emprender" de verdad, y no te aferres a una idea que dentro de un año será una ruina.


----------



## Pio Pio (7 May 2012)

Además como la cosa esta muy mal empezaran los robos a los buzones panaderos, y por robar pan no los vas a matar.


----------



## Lotn (9 May 2012)

Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones,os dejo un enlace de como funciona el tema,alguien lo ha visto por ahí?

La originalidad de Telepan en TVE1, en el programa GENTE - YouTube


----------



## rafabogado (6 Jun 2012)

Yo vivo en una urbanización de un pueblo de Málaga y creo que el éxito depende del lugar, pues no es igual un pueblo a 30 km. de Madrid, que un pueblo almeriense de interior. Es indispensable conocer el perfil de los clientes. Si es gente de mucha pasta, no se van a fiar del dichoso pan que les dejes (como han dicho otros, por antihigiénico, por no saber dónde estuvo antes la barra, y porque a fin de cuentas, no les duele pasearse en el Jaguar, que así lo sacan para ir a la panadería). Y si es gente de nivel medio bajo (típicas urbanizaciones de adosados con cipotecas a 40 años y lolailos por doquier) valorarán más el ahorro con el pan de 0.29 en Dia % que la calidad del pan del euro que les lleves.

Pero al margen de eso, yo me preocuparía de la competencia. Y es que aquí al menos, en las zonas rurales, la panadería de pan-pan, la de toda la vida, tiene a alguien para hacer la visita comercial, y el panadero de siempre te lleva el pan a casa, y lo deja con una bolsa en la puerta cancela.

Y perdona que te lo diga, al menos aquí, en los pueblos del sur, eso no tiene competencia de ninguna franquicia, porque el panadero de siempre te da confianza y es lo que hace que le compres, que te dice que está en la calle tal, y si tienes algún problema, vas a verle. Y no me digas que con tu franquicia contratas al panadero para comprarle, porque al menos aquí, el más tonto hace relojes de madera y cobra el PER a la vez, y el panadero no va a darte comisiones por algo que puede hacer él perfectamente, y de hecho hace. 

En resumen: analiza esa posible clientela y las panaderías más cercanas, que serán tu competencia a corto plazo si el negocio empieza a despuntar.


----------



## dick jones (6 Jun 2012)

Pues no se, pero las franquicias te cogen de los huevos y no te sueltan, ya te pueden dar un genero malo o caro que no puedes cambiar de distribuidor.

Que el pan este congelado o no, es lo de menos, un pan bueno no tiene porque perder con el congelado, mira te pongo el caso de la mantequeria alemana en Madrid, traen el pan congelado desde Alemania y es un pan cojonudisisisisimo.

Dependera de la urbanizacion, si no tienen donde comprarlo cerca o el pan que distribuyes es mejor que al que tienen acceso, pues igual funciona.


----------



## dodaltel (6 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que dependerá de lo lejos que esté la panadería más cercana. Si en una urbanización no tiene panadería cerca, cosa complicada, te comprarán el pan, pero eso de que no tengan panadería cercana, también supone que vas a tener que hacer muchos kilómetros y que además, vas a tener que correr, por que todo el mundo quiere el pan calentito para desayunar, así que no será un reparto normal, ya que tendrás que tener todo entregado antes de una hora muy temprana y luego pasa lo que pasa, que por que un día al mes te retrases, ya empiezan los clientes a refunfuñar y no te extrañe que más de unos se de, de baja.

Problemas que veo:

1º Mucho estrés con las entregas
2º Muchos km recorridos con lo que eso supone de combustible y reparaciones
3º El margen que le sacarás al pan no creo que sea gran cosa
4º Si la idea lleva años y no se a extendido será por algo.

Lo mismo me equivoco y resulta que es un gran negocio, pero veo que cada día va a ser un reto, por el tema de los repartos y eso a la larga pasa factura.


----------



## Iñigo (10 Jun 2012)

Producto barato, voluminoso, competencia con alguien con gastos fijos menores que los tuyos, casi seguro que tú calidad va a ser peor, (de sacado de la panadería a tiempo pasado en la panera).

Y a cambio ofreces la ventaja de no tener que acercarse a por el pan. Algo que para la mayoría de la gente realmente es un placer.

Yo creo que no funcionaría, como ya te ha dicho alguien estás intentando ofrecerle a la gente de las urbanizaciones las comodidades que tendrían si viviesen en un piso y no te das cuenta de que esa gente se ha ido a las urbanizaciones de forma voluntaria.


----------



## alvysinger (11 Jun 2012)

No importa el precio, la calidad o la puntualidad. ¿Cuántos panaderos se ven actualmente? Por algo será.


----------



## Lotn (11 Jun 2012)

Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones,está claro que mayoritariamente de los que han opinado dicen que este negocio no funcionaria,pero bueno si miramos el tema de franquicias estos de Mundopán tienen ya 32 delegaciones por toda España,esto quiere decir que este negocio funciona,en mi caso particular decir que por la zona que yo vivo es de costa,osea que hay un montón de hoteles y bares restaurantes y también,hay muchas urbanizaciones,en mi zona hay 3 panificadoras y surten de pan a todos los hoteles,restaurantes,supermercados de ciudad y panaderías.

Los particulares que viven en urbanizaciones no tienen panaderia cerca,tienen a 1 o 2 km, el mercadona, mas y mas,aldy etc, osea que si quieres algo hay que coger el coche.

Está claro que hacer clientes está dificil, pero este negocio es uno de lo mas asequibles que he visto, (quitando que al principio hay que hacer una inversión moderada),porque no me hace falta local, y es un ahorro, tampoco furgoneta que ya tengo una, es simplemente comprar el pan en una panificadora y venderlo a los particulares, ahí entra el buzón panera, no solo a los particulares sino que algún que otro restaurante que tengas amistad, y no solo vendes pan puedes vender leche,huevos etc,el margen estaría en el precio que te deje la panificadora y a como tu lo vendas.


----------



## chaber (11 Jun 2012)

Credit Services tenia 800 delegaciones, y la mayoría cerraron, y de las que quedan la mitad denunciaron a Credit Services. Que alguien diga que tiene X delegaciones no vale nada.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (15 Jun 2012)

chaber dijo:


> (Supertocho)
> 
> Su idea era repartir el pan y dejarlo en la puerta en una bolsa, menuda memez.
> 
> (supertocho)



No me he leido el tocho, ni falta que hace. En mi casa disfrutamos de ese servicio desde hace más de 20 años, de hecho hay varias empresas/ autónomos en la zona que lo ofrecen. Es una urbanización de chalets adosados grande, en un pueblo de unos 40000 ha. A primera hora se ven panes en su bolsita colgado en el pomo de la puerta en muchas casas.

Saludos.


----------



## raultallom (16 Mar 2013)

*mundopan*

canon: 24000 euros royalti que se queda la franquicia todos los meses a tanto por ciento de beneficios igual por publicida ,lo que no dicen an semi congelado tienes que comprar horno ,alquilar loca ,comprar furgo ,gastos de reparaciones del coche por tu cuenta ,gasoil lo mismo ,no garantizan clientes,problema de que cada casa minimo 2 minutos ,clientes que quieran el pan a la misma hora,obra del buzon,si el cliente quiere quitarlo te obliga a reparar el sitio donde hiciste pequeña obra para ponerlo,el pan en invierno se queda blando en el buzon,en verano duro,el buzon coge suciedad cuando llueve o hace viento,no es higienico,clientes que simulan el robo del buzon,buzones pintados ,o reventados,sueldo de un repartidor ,si lo haces tu todo estas de 3 de la mañana a 10 de la noche ,fin de semana,sin ventas,vacaciones sin ventas ,fiestas sin ventas,no hay consumo minimo puedes tener 1000 clientes que habra dias que no te compren o compren poco,te vuelven loco ,poco hecho,tostadito,dias que no te avisan de que noi quieren producto tal dia,el pan al hacerlo tu ,lo compras semicongelado para que si lo terminas de cocer mal,tu ya lo has pagado,clientes que ven el pan ,te llaman y dicen que lo devuelven por que no les gusta ,no se si queda claro,puedes hacer lo mismo sin tener que pagar una franquicia ,el pan es pan,¿por que se llame mundopan es mejor que si lo llamas federico,si al final lo terminas de cocer tu,ya sea de la china , ¿cuanto margen deja una barra de pan,si los chinos la venden a 35 centimos y las hacen ellos en su horno? si fuese rentable ya se sabria toda la vida iba gente a los pueblos y nadie lo sigue haciendo ,creo que es un chollo para mundopan,para ti no


----------



## raultallom (16 Mar 2013)

Lotn dijo:


> Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones,está claro que mayoritariamente de los que han opinado dicen que este negocio no funcionaria,pero bueno si miramos el tema de franquicias estos de Mundopán tienen ya 32 delegaciones por toda España,esto quiere decir que este negocio funciona,en mi caso particular decir que por la zona que yo vivo es de costa,osea que hay un montón de hoteles y bares restaurantes y también,hay muchas urbanizaciones,en mi zona hay 3 panificadoras y surten de pan a todos los hoteles,restaurantes,supermercados de ciudad y panaderías.
> 
> Los particulares que viven en urbanizaciones no tienen panaderia cerca,tienen a 1 o 2 km, el mercadona, mas y mas,aldy etc, osea que si quieres algo hay que coger el coche.
> 
> Está claro que hacer clientes está dificil, pero este negocio es uno de lo mas asequibles que he visto, (quitando que al principio hay que hacer una inversión moderada),porque no me hace falta local, y es un ahorro, tampoco furgoneta que ya tengo una, es simplemente comprar el pan en una panificadora y venderlo a los particulares, ahí entra el buzón panera, no solo a los particulares sino que algún que otro restaurante que tengas amistad, y no solo vendes pan puedes vender leche,huevos etc,el margen estaría en el precio que te deje la panificadora y a como tu lo vendas.



lo que haces al firmar con una franquicia como mundopan es que cualquier cosa que vayas a vender te la venden ellos y no te dejan vender otros productos que no sean los suyos,habra veces que te sobre pan y ya me diras o veces que no des abasto y entregues tardes el pan o que se te averie una maquina o el coche ,y que dejes tirados a los clientes y eso pasa una vez y te dejan de comprar,mejor alquilas una panaderia y no tienes gasto de gasoil de cambiar ruedas,cambiar embrague,discos de freno,un repartidor,si en una tienda te cobran 60 centimos sacas 30 de beneficio pero mundopan fija los precios a los clientes y no tu,vamos que la premisa de mundopan es al mismo precio pero en casa ,claro ellos ya te lo han vendido y buscate la vida para sacar beneficio de cada barra ,gasoil al dia 40 euros,averias del coche,pagar al mes parte de tus beneficios ,una pasada ,y cuando tengas muchos clientes necesitas mas repartidores,si mas de un cliente quiere el pan a una hora,y dices que no puedes pues cliente menos,y por cada queja que tengas ,la gente no vuelve a comprar,cuando la gente vuelve a casa siempre hay algun "chino" que habre hasta las 12 de la noche ,ademas aunque te vaya mal,a nadie le interesa decir que te va mal,por que nadie te compraria un traspaso y tampoco se oye a gente decir pues quiero abrir mas tiendas ,ya que tendrias que volver a soltar canon mas gastos ,no lo veo,saludos


----------



## raultallom (16 Mar 2013)

Lotn dijo:


> El pan es de una panificadora,no es pan precocido de masa congelada como en los supermercados,si por ejemplo la barra la panificadora la deja a 0.26 se puede vender por 0.70 o 0.75 hablando de barra de pan común,aparte tambien se puede vender leche, huevos, bolleria y hasta el peridodico, pero esto último no creo que se le gane nada.
> Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones.



si ves los videos y reportajes de mundopan lo dicen bien claro necesitas horno te lo dan semi cocido ,si te lo diesen hecho habria barras que entregarias con casi un dia ya hechas ,es precocido


----------



## raultallom (16 Mar 2013)

Lotn dijo:


> Hola simplemente quisiera saber vuestra opinión,sobre todo los que vivis en las urbanizaciones,estoy pensando en ser franquiciado de la firma 'telepán',se trata de llevar el pan a domicilio sin que haga falta estar en casa (mas que nada sería para viviendas unifamiliares que tuvieran los supermercados lejos y tuvieran que coger el coche para ir a por el pan), simplemente se coloca un buzón panera patentado a la entrada de las viviendas unifamiliares y cuando se llega casa cada uno abre su buzón y coge su pan, el servicio de reparto seria gratuito y la barra de pan costaria igual que en una panaderia. Por eso que antes de invertir quisiera opiniones, gracias¡



yo si tuviera furgoneta me compro un horno en casa y repartiria sin tener que pagar a nadie ,lo unico que hace mundopan es sacarte los higadillos a tu costa ¿por que pagar un canon por una barra de pan? si vendiese jamones 5 jotas a lo mejor montaba una franquicia pero por vender pan ,ni loco ,saludos


----------



## raultallom (16 Mar 2013)

la unica franquicia que haya crisis o se aten perros con caña de lomo iberico de bellota son el mc donlds o el burguer king,los telepizza tiene competencia brutal,con dominos,los italianos,pizzas frescas del super,congeladas,etc, pero los burguer americanos estan ya las 24 horas del dia abiertos, ademas en una entrevista que hicieron a mundopan ,a sus dueños, en todas las respuestas que daban siempre acabavanero el exito final de esta franquicia sera debida a la dedicacion que dediquen nuestros franquiciados y sabemos que es mucha.nos ha jorobado ,si no vas buscando clientes como loco,haciendo de vendedor de "seguros","regalando buzones panera(suena a la leche),sonriendo a los clientes ,truene,granice,llueva,o te cuezas en verano,y aun asi quien te garantiza que estos buzones que tu regalas pero que te obligan a comprar,si se rompen o los roban te los sustituyen gratis ,ya que al cliente no se los puedes cobrar, y los gitanos y rumanos y hoy en dia tu vecino molesto,que hacen la ruta del periodico gratis,pan gratis,lo que sea gratis,gracias a dios que por lo menos te lo roben sin destrozarte nada,y lo que siempre digo , cuando quieres tener el pan recien hecho ,vas a la tahona del pueblo que saca bandejas de pan recien hecho cada 4 horas,para que nadie se lleve pan por la noche con 15 horas de "escaparate" si lo hicieron a las 5 de la mañana y lo compras a las 8 de la tarde,ademas los piquitos de oro de mundopan son los que se quedaron en paro hace años cuando vendian enciclopedias y seguros, que aunque no te hagan falta te hipnotizan con su labia y sales pensando que si no la compras vas a ser una persona paleta e ignorante ,pues con el pan te hacen creer que vas a hacerte rico vendiendo pan a domicilio porque todo el mundo desea que le traigan el pan a casa como si fuesen marajas,y ahí esta el truco una vez que te convencen de que todo el mundo quiere que le lleven el pan a casa ,te la dan no una sino 2 veces,te dicen que su pan es el mejor del mundo, y que pagar el canon para poder llevar su marca en tu negocio es casi hacerte un favor solo con ver la marca el producto esta vendido solo,y ademas te estan vendiendo el producto cobrandolo antes que tu lo comercialices y saques neto,en resumen te cobran por que tu les vendas un producto que te cobran de antemano y ademas del coste del pan te cobran un tanto por ciento de este si lo vendes,canon,royalti,beneficio por comprales el producto y comision si lo vendes,mas claro,mundopan la empresa piramidal del siglo 21.toma ya¡


----------



## raultallom (16 Mar 2013)

lo mas de lo mas una franquicia que con una furgoneta y neumaticos y una maquina de paralelo y equilibrado te cambian las ruedas en el sitio que les digas y mas barato,imaginate una full de maquina que cabe en una furgoneta y ademas las ruedas ,pues mas barato no se pero seguro que te meten neumaticos de mala calidad ,el equilibrado y paralelo asi,asi y no te cobran ni gasoil ni gastos ,pues otra franquicia que habra gente que a pesar de cobrar menos y tener mas gastos,pues adquiere la franquicia ,nadie da duros a peseta.


----------



## raultallom (16 Mar 2013)

mas de uno sabe ya el verdadero negocio de mundopan.... pues que en relidad mundopan es una panificadora estilo panrico que consiguiendo franquiciados se asegura las ventas de pan de la panificadora o panificio asi de simple ,esta claro que ademas de comisiones donde ellos ganan todos los dias es fabricando el pan que se aseguran vender teniendo personas obligadas a comprarselo a ellos fin,no es muy dificil llegar a esta conclusion¿verdad?


----------



## Calculín (16 Mar 2013)

raultallom dijo:


> lo mas de lo mas una franquicia que con una furgoneta y neumaticos y una maquina de paralelo y equilibrado te cambian las ruedas en el sitio que les digas y mas barato,imaginate una full de maquina que cabe en una furgoneta y ademas las ruedas ,pues mas barato no se pero seguro que te meten neumaticos de mala calidad ,el equilibrado y paralelo asi,asi y no te cobran ni gasoil ni gastos ,pues otra franquicia que habra gente que a pesar de cobrar menos y tener mas gastos,pues adquiere la franquicia ,nadie da duros a peseta.



¿No habíamos quedado que estaba prohibido hacer reparaciones en la vía pública?


----------



## Kamikaze@ (16 Mar 2013)

No termino de ver que salga rentable. Son demasiados costes para un producto cuyo precio unitario deja muy poco margen en términos absolutos.

La franquicia, los buzones, la gasolina, los autónomos, la parte que se lleva IRPF...


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Mar 2013)

Negocio sin futuro el de esa franquicia. De toda la vida, en el extrarradio ,los panaderos han servido el pan con sus furgonetas, dejándolo en la misma puerta si el cliente no estaba en casa. Y ahora vuelven a hacerlo, así que la competencia de la franquicia va a ser bestial.







Y por cierto, cuanto más arrecie la crisis, más va a sufrir el sector del pan la implantación de las panificadoras. Se acabó el pan de goma que se pone duro al día siguiente. Ahora tú mismo decides qué harina usar, qué levadura, controlas todos los ingredientes, el tipo de tostado, etc. Por menos de 1 € (electricidad incluida) y en tan solo 3 horas y media, tienes un maravilloso pan de kilo recien hecho que te dura tierno 4 o 5 días.

A ver qué franquicia compite con esto:


----------

